# Wanted Schwinn tank



## Bicycleface (Oct 25, 2015)

Looking for an early 50's straight bar tank in maroon. 
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2015)

I would have traded my Maroon tank for... New Departure WD front brake hub. I guess timing is everything....


----------



## Bicycleface (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang dang dang....


----------



## Bicycleface (Nov 28, 2015)

still in search


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't know if this helps by the schwinn bicycle name, PANTHER


----------



## Bicycleface (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Rodeo, but i need one that is creme and maroon.


----------



## Bicycleface (Jan 5, 2016)

still need one


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 18, 2018)

Anyone want to let one go?


----------



## Jasonbiggs (Feb 22, 2018)

Message me


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 22, 2018)

Bicycleface said:


> Anyone want to let one go?




There was a nice orig on Ebay the other day...maybe still up!


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jasonbiggs said:


> Message me




BEWARE @Jasonbiggs IS A SCUMBAG SCAM ARTIST
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...mes-aka-brian-matzen.85650/page-2#post-847836


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 24, 2018)

I have this one on my 46 , it was all I could find when I was piecing it together from various years of parts.


----------



## Bicycleface (Jun 19, 2018)

Still on the hunt


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2018)

Bicycleface said:


> Still on the hunt





It's been 2 1/2years now and nobody has one they'll let loose? :eek:


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 20, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> There was a nice orig on Ebay the other day...maybe still up!



Went for$510! I bid$500 when auction started


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 20, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Went for$510! I bid$500 when auction started


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 21, 2018)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I have this one on my 46 , it was all I could find when I was piecing it together from various years of parts.
> 
> View attachment 759911



How much for it?


----------

